# Termination or End Of Beneifits in DMCC



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Dear All,

Appreciate your help in clarifying some doubts regarding employment contract...with one of DMCC company,

I have been offered a Job in JLT which comes under Dubai Multi Commodity center Freezone (DMCC). 
I need to know some thing about termination benefits, as I have been terminated before my contact expires. 

I have just completed 11 months of my job in this company,

*Can any one pls advice what all benefits I am liable(/available for me) in case of terminated by employer me; in both cases either I have a limited or unlimited contract with my current employer *

Some one tell me that I will get 2 moths salary or 3 montsh...dont know..

....Appreciate a quick reply pls.

Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

prior to completing 2 years on your job, it is one third of 21 days for every year or part thereof. (so equal to 7 days salary for one year). This is the general labour law, and I am guessing this applies to DMCC as well.

google for pdf of labour laws in uae


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Termination benefits in DMCC Dubai.*

Thanks rsinner for your reply,

I mean to ask any termination benefits I can ask to my employer..

some one told that you can ask your employer or DMCC for 2 months salary + air ticket as the contract is being breach of contract by employer,

Kindly advice is this rule applies even for those who are terminated even with in first year...

Anyone pls help.........


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

rsinner said:


> prior to completing 2 years on your job, it is one third of 21 days for every year or part thereof. (so equal to 7 days salary for one year). This is the general labour law, and I am guessing this applies to DMCC as well.
> 
> google for pdf of labour laws in uae


Are you sure it is for less than 2 years? From what I have heard from friends who have changed jobs (regardless of length of service) they are only receiving the 7 days per year, because they resigned.

21 days if you are released.


Just what I have been told


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

lijet said:


> Thanks rsinner for your reply,
> 
> I mean to ask any termination benefits I can ask to my employer..
> 
> ...


On a limited basis contract, you would get what you have been told, 3 months etc, in case the employer terminates the contract before it expires. On an unlimited basis contract you would not get that. There is a notice period of 30 days, which should be adhered to in either cases (resignation/termination). In some termination cases, what happens is, the employer just pays you the one month salary (notice period salary) and asks you to leave (as opposed to informing you of the decision to let you go, and have you work for another month from that date). In some resignation cases, the employee requests immediate effect, and foregoes the one month notice period salary, in order to be able to leave immediately (that is if management agrees). Also you would not be eligible for end of service and leave salary benefits since you have not completed a year of service (11 months). Those kick-in only upon completion of a year's service. This link should also help:

Abu Dhabi eGovernment Gateway - Citizen - Work & Employment

P.S: Although it says Abu Dhabi, the laws are federal and apply to all emirates.. Also while some freezone's have certain rules that might not exist in the mainland areas, all have to follow the overlying federal labor law..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Are you sure it is for less than 2 years? From what I have heard from friends who have changed jobs (regardless of length of service) they are only receiving the 7 days per year, because they resigned.
> 
> 21 days if you are released.
> 
> ...


http://www.deg.gov.ae/sitecollectionimages/content/pubdocs/uae_labour_law_eng.pdf
article137

I was incorrect - the threshold for 7 days is up to 3 years of service.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Can Any one pls advice what all benefits I am liable(/available for me) in my case which is... (terminated by employer ) me; in both cases either I have a limited or unlimited contract with my current employer....

some one told that you can ask your employer/ DMCC for 3 months of your gross salary or basic + air ticket as the contract is being breached by your employer not by you,

Looking for any helpful reply...

thanks ....


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Limited Or Unlimited Labour Contract,*

Can anyone pls help me ... what does it means if my contract says....

*For a Period of 3 Years (3 Yrs Maximum)*​
Is it a Limited Or Unlimited Labour Contract, (in DMCC)

Thanks in advance....


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

hi guys, 
I am working in a DMCC company for 6 years. I have been promoted many times and my current salary is almost 3 times the starting one. My company has never upgraded my contract and DMCC contract still shows old salary. I have pay slips and salary is going into bank but i have doubt that end of benefit will be calculated based on DMCC contract or actual salary. Did any body face similar issue? any expert here to give advice


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

DMCC eos benefits are very clearly defined in their policy for partner companies, but your contract is the basis for the calculations - speak to your company and ask if they will respect you current salary for end of service? The other option if they say no is to file a case at DMCC service centre.


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> DMCC eos benefits are very clearly defined in their policy for partner companies, but your contract is the basis for the calculations - speak to your company and ask if they will respect you current salary for end of service? The other option if they say no is to file a case at DMCC service centre.


It is really sad that DMCC does not foresee this situation. I have requested company on several occasions but they just dont want to upgrade and filing a case in DMCC mean, quitting a job as you cannot file a case and continue good relation with your company.
As per UAE labor law, EOS benefits shall be calculated based on last withdrawn salary.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sambat said:


> It is really sad that DMCC does not foresee this situation. I have requested company on several occasions but they just dont want to upgrade and filing a case in DMCC mean, quitting a job as you cannot file a case and continue good relation with your company.
> As per UAE labor law, EOS benefits shall be calculated based on last withdrawn salary.


Hi,
As the question will only arise when you intend to leave the company - then it is at that time you need to confirm the UAE Labour law and ensure your company is going to follow it.
There is little point in rattling their cage now - as they may have forgotten your situation and there is no point in giving them a reason to make your life difficult - before you finally decide to leave them.
When you decide to leave - you can then remind them that your EOS is based on final salary and if they disagree - you could then file a case with the relevant authority.
Cheers
Steve


----------

